

Facebook Hit With FTC Complaint - anigbrowl
http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/app-security/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=222002613

======
dustingetz
I just checked my facebook search privacy settings, and was greeted with a
popup:

"Worried about search engines? Your information is safe. There have been
misleading rumors recently about Facebook indexing all your information on
Google. This is not true. Facebook created public search listings in 2007 to
enable people to search for your name and see a link to your Facebook profile.
They will still only see a basic set of information."

~~~
danhak
As an aside, I noticed this popup as well and the atrocious grammar makes it
read like a phishing message.

Specifically, the line "This is not true" is meant to refer to the idea that
Google indexes your whole Facebook account, but the way it is written actually
seems to indicate that there have, in fact, been no misleading rumors. This
might seem like a nitpicky thing, but to me it just underscored the fact that
Facebook is on the defensive right now and is scrambling to keep users'
mindshare at the expense of the usual level of polish we have come to expect
throughout the site.

